# solid digital gauge which requires user modification to properly function!



## Çggghgyt

Good review.


----------



## Karson

A great review. Is their a pin to set it to 90 deg again so you don't have to use some other tool to do that. That would be after it had a new zero set.


----------



## JohnGray

Good review! I really like the slotted holes for the auxiliary fence mounting.


----------



## Grumpy

Very honest review Michael, thanks.


----------



## DanYo

We done … looks like a nice item


----------

